# Car sagging on one side???



## RAY65GTO (Jan 8, 2016)

My Buddy has a 65 GTO convertible 389 tri power,Pristine shape,43000 miles seller said car was never hit or been in a accident.
Now heres the weird thing The left rear side of the car is sagging about 1 1/2 inches.
He has swapped out the rear springs and he still has the problem.
I looked for body damage and it all looks fine.If they hung a quarter on the car they did a great job It all looks factory to me.
Has anyone had this issue with there 65 GTOS sagging on one side?
Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
It's a fairly common issue. I replace all my springs with the same problem. Some put drag bags in the rear with more air pressure on the left side to help correct. I found 2 screw in spring spreaders and used them on the drivers front spring and it worked perfectly. I'm sure others with chime in too. I will copy this thread and move to were more people will see it.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Same problem on my 70 that also has no signs of any previous body work. I changed all 4 springs and it got much better. I installed an aluminum spacer on top of one of the rear springs and now it is only slightly off. There was some one else on here a couple weeks back that has a 71 with the same issue. Seems to be a very common issue on these cars.

If he only changed the rear springs, the problem could be in the front.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Your friend is not alone. In fact, at one time or another most (_if not all_) GM A-Bodies will suffer from some sort of spring-related malady.

In any attempts to fix the situation be sure to keep in mind that the front springs will effect the rear springs and vice versa. In other words, a change to the right rear spring can make the left front corner look odd. The first thing to do is put the front end up on jack stands or similar objects. You don't want to go high, just get the cars weight off the front springs. Then inspect the rear springs to see if they've shifted or if there's anything bent or broken in the rear suspension (_including the control arms_). Some rear springs are designed to be installed only on the right side (_they will be tagged with a small band of metal_). Check for them and swap sides if necessary. Eyeball the car now: does still appear off? (_if your answer is "no" go to the front spring paragraph_).

If your answer is "*yes*" do this: With the front springs neutralized, measure both sides of the *rear *at the frame in front of the rear wheels. Don't measure at the wheel wells because the quarters may be incorrectly installed (_a whole nother problem_). Assuming the frame is not bent, and the springs are properly installed, you can now use extra rear spring isolators to shim the spring on the side that looks low. Loosen the bolts at the front and rear of the rear control arms, for now, leave them loose. Get the car to look level and take it off the jack stands. Is she level?

If "*no*" then you've got an issue with the *front *springs. The *front springs *are more difficult to work with. Once again put jack stands under the *rear *axle (*just high enough to get the car's weight off the springs*). Inspect the front springs to be sure they are still properly installed. Measure the height of the frame just behind the front wheels. If the frame is okay, then the front springs can also be shimmed to produce the desired levelness. Be sure to loosen the front control arm bolts.

Get the suspension level by shimming and then retighten all the suspension bolts.

*DO NOT use any kind of spring spacers because they can fall out*. Generally, this is not a major issue (_unless they fall out and smash into the custom-painted motorcycle of the Hell's Angel riding behind you_), but all your hard work at leveling your ride has now gone down the toilet.

*BTW*: If your 68-72 A-Body is slammed or lowered even a couple of inches you should purchase and install some *rear coil spring retainers*. These retainers were originally supplied with the 65-66 A-Bodies and they actually hold the rear coils in place. This is very important with a lowered car where the rear shock absorbers no longer hold the rear axle up sufficiently when going over a good-sized bump. With shocks that are original length, if you hit a good sized bump or a dip (_and your car "leaps" into the air_) it is possible for the rear axel to drop down so much that the rear springs will fall out!


----------

